# Thoughts on kayak fishing rods and my new toy



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

sure, like you fish. :lol:


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

I picked up one of those Okuma baidarka rods, 20lb, for $50 - first one piece & first OH rod.
It just fits in the cabin of my car (where I stash them when having an after work sesison), and I never split rods when on the water so its not too bad.
At 7'6" its as long as I would want on the yak.
I like the sound of your new toy, however - how much?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Two-piece (or three) is nice if you need to get through some surf or shore dump without a big hatch. Eric's right about how many different ways there are to fish. If I had trees overhead in a creek, one of those weird little 3 foot things with the spring I saw in some of WayneD's reports would look nice. High vis colours sound like a generally good idea though.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree there is a range of fishing that requires a range of rods but I just don't get this expensive rod thing for yak fishing. My favorites at the moment are one piece 6ft Abu Garcia 3 to 6kg light action. I also have the 4.3ft version. I have lost one nice red on the 4.3 version when it pulled the line under bow and snapped the line so appreciate the limitations of short rods. But then again I have pulled in lots of nice fish including mullies to 60 cm on the short version. No problems yet with losing fish on the 6ft version. And good fun on light gear. Price $20 at big w. I do appreciate if your chasing bigger specimens you need stronger gear but you don't need to spend a fortune. I think if a person wants a nice expensive rod and can afford it and enjoys it then great but a lot of great fishing can be had with inexpensive gear. Same goes for many reels although really cheap reels can be rubbish.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

im with GW.....I fish for snapper with a combo 4000 outfit.....brilliant for under $160...if it breaks I just buy a new one (yep I broke it)


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

eric said:


> Deefa said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound of your new toy, however - how much?
> ...


Gomokus were one fiddy in Geetroit.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Mojo always welcome. Hope you continue the good times.


----------

